# Upright Piano that Sounds Like a Grand Piano



## germancomponist (Sep 19, 2017)

Interesting ...


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 19, 2017)

You can edit PianoTeq Upright to make the harp 6 feet tall, and still add the desired unison detunings to cut through a rock mix, or leave it perfectly tuned for sound of a 7 foot grand.
I use the Upright mixed with Wing Upright in Omni, then Upright perfectly tuned with C7 in Omni/Keyscape.
No phasing issues, just big sounds.
I don't even like real Pianos anymore.

Nice sounding Upright though.
I'd put all sorts of pictures on it, treat it like a rare antique.


----------

